# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Composing music in dreams?

## Mitsus

Has anyone tried playing an instrument in dreams? I was thinking about trying.. Say you can't play piano or something, and you know how you are good at composing good music in your head but you just can't play it.. Couldn't you play it in your dreams easilly?

----------


## Burned up

Dunno about instruments, but I certainly remember composing/singing a song in my dream once.  It was in my head for weeks afterwards (well, the last bit was) and I even tried re-composing it for real and it sounded OK.  The lyrics were nonsensical, though.  I just remembered the last line went "...turn the seasons to a whisper".  Rather poetic but no idea what it means!!!

Bu

----------


## Jansch

I found myself composing in dreams many times, but I wasn't ever able to remember the melody or rhythm in order to put it into reality.

As for text, I heard many songs were the text makes little to no sense. So wouldn't be a big deal when you intend to put them into reality, I suppose. Unless you really care for the meanings, that is.

----------


## pj

One of my personal lucid tasks was to perform a concert on an instrument I do not play well.  I was successful, performing an improvised piano concert before a large audience in a huge concert hall.  To my ear, what I played was really good.

I have carried a couple of song fragments from my dreams.  Most of the time they get lost though.

Dave Carter, one of my favorite songwriters, claims to have awaken with "Gentle Arms of Eden" completely remembered from a dream.  It is an awesome song.

----------


## skysaw

This is fairly common for me, since I am a composer in real life, and make it one of my LD goals. There are a number of entries in my journal on this topic (and one more I'll be writing up soon.)

----------


## Pegasis

> Has anyone tried playing an instrument in dreams? I was thinking about trying.. Say you can't play piano or something, and you know how you are good at composing good music in your head but you just can't play it.. Couldn't you play it in your dreams easilly?



I dream about composing music at times because I have a musical ear, but I never went right into music.

----------


## Beeyahoi

I have had a few dreams, all of which non-lucid, where I've been listening to music in a car or something that I've never heard before, and when I wake up I think, "That was some of the best music I've ever heard."

I want to have a lucid dream where I can deliberately compose music, but no luck there yet.

----------


## Mitsus

Last night I had a good one. It sounded like one of the classics, like I've heard it before.. but I haven't.

----------


## G0MPgomp

> Has anyone tried playing an instrument in dreams? I was thinking about trying.. Say you can't play piano or something, and you know how you are good at composing good music in your head but you just can't play it.. Couldn't you play it in your dreams easilly?



No, but I learned to skate in a ramp, in a dream. And I know I can do it in this reality now, too! 

Interesting shit, no?  :wink2:

----------


## ~Erin~

I've composed music before in my dreams. Though, if it is with an instrument I'm not so good playing with I find it awaked to play if that makes any sense. So if I'm composing something on the guitar for example in my dream the fingering isn't always right or it is extremely hard for me to get an easy cord. But either way it sounds pretty.

----------


## sorcha

I should try that... at times I have written a poem in my dream and remembered part of it. One of those poems turned out really good when I wrote it out.  :smiley:

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

There have been times when I have played guitar in my dream and been shredding fast and clean (unlike real life :Sad: ). They aren't usually part of long vivid dreams but just short fragments I remember in the morning. I don't remember ever playing any instruments I don't play irl though.

----------


## Mitsus

I made some really good techno music last night.. And drum n' bass.

I usually just will it and it starts playing. I really wish I could record this stuff, it's usually very good.

----------


## Kyhaar

I remember I recently had a dream with a beautiful song, but now I can't remember. Even if I didn, I wouldn't be able to compose it because I don't know notes by ear as well as other people.

----------


## Torcher

My god, the other night I was wailing something awesome on my guitar, belting it out, all improvisational and it sounded astounding. I woke up feeling like *&%# YEAH!, where's my guitar! And then I remembered I don't have it with me atm  :Sad:

----------

